# chimney spalling - replace, repoint, cover, other?



## abieslas (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a brick chimney, about 30 years old, in a cold/warm/wet climate. The lower bricks are spalling - faces falling off. I've acquired numerous opinions, including three different ones from 3 different professionals, and don't know how to evaluate these different options.

1 - tear down the brick chimney and replace with a concrete block chimney

2 - clean up the chimney and mortar, repoint the chimney, do something with the spalling bricks (? called for details)

3 - cover the whole thing with concrete board

All 3 options include putting in a metal liner - currently there's a clay liner. 

Any experience with option 3? How about replacing with a metalbestos (or similar) chimney? Other ideas? This is a flat roof, snow on the roof about 3 months/year.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You would just be seeping dirt under the carpet with number 3.

The deterioration still is there. Fix the problem and the symptom, which the liner will aide in your cause.

I would choose option number 1, myself.

Ed


----------



## Leftyho (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

Do you heat with gas?


----------



## abieslas (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you both. Originally this was a heatilator fireplace, now has a woodstove insert.

I was leaning towards option 1 also, until I realized that the only rebuild I could afford - the concrete - would not be very attractive, and most (98%) of the brick chimney is beautiful and in good condition. 

I had the same feeling about option 3, Ed. Just talked with the 2nd well-recommended person who said that the spalling is not a structural problem, that the chimney is still sound. He recommended:

- liner & cap
- patch the mortar and spalled bricks - because it bothers me, not because it's a structural problem (I tried to do this last fall, but it was already too cold and wet and it all fell off ...)
- apply a waterproof sealer (I've seen conflicting opinions about this)


Ed, are you saying the liner will aid in the cause because it will remove the moist warm air inside (that people told me could be causing the spalling)? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

abieslas said:


> *Ed, are you saying the liner will aid in the cause because it will remove the moist warm air inside* (that people told me could be causing the spalling)?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Yes and that is what Lefty was driving at also with his question, (I Presume), because gas forced air does have a lot of moisture in the exhaust.

Ed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

> most (98%) of the brick chimney is beautiful and in good condition.





> - liner & cap
> - patch the mortar and spalled bricks


Skip the sealer.


----------



## abieslas (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you all! Will send a report when it's done. Old chimney is down.


----------

